# Dallas- Experienced installer, fiberglass, etc.



## 04murdalanche (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

First off my name is Jeff. I live in garland on the north eastern part of Dallas I'm about 10 minutes from where 190 (George Bush) and 75 meet. I'm one mile from firewheel mall.

If you need any fiberglass anything build, whether it be a fiberglass box, custom ipad dash/iPod holder, center console, I can make pretty much whatever you want.

I also do just simple box builds and installs. If anyone is interested let me know and I will post up some pictures..

If you're serious I will give you my contact info via PM.


Thanks guys.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

04murdalanche said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First off my name is Jeff. I live in garland on the north eastern part of Dallas I'm about 10 minutes from where 190 (George Bush) and 75 meet. I'm one mile from firewheel mall.
> 
> ...


Post pix.


----------

